# Cómo fabricar un cargador USB para iPhone 3g / iPod



## caos.gsm (Oct 31, 2009)

Cómo fabricar un cargador USB para iPhone 3g / iPod 



Todos quienes tienen un iPod (de los nuevos) un iPhone o un iPhone 3G ,saben que NO SE PUEDEN CARGAR CON CUALQUIER CARGADOR USB de los que venden en los supermercados, esto lo hizo apple para ganar más plata a través de los fieles compradores que adquieran un cargador original apple, bueno, si te compraste un cargador USB y no te funcionó, o tienes un proyeto en mente, no lo botes, aun sirve. 

A continuación una guía completa de como fabricar en casa tu propio cargador USB para iPod / iPhone, las posibilidades son infinitas. 


Bueno, como ya dijimos, steve y su compañía quieren obligarnos a comprar sus productos, pero la electrónica es una sola y nos decidimos a averiguar que necesita para cargar el iPod que es tan difícil. 

Usamos un tester y esto es lo que el cable USB del iPhone / iPod necesita



D+ y D- son nombres que reciben los cables centrales, donde va la información (la D es de DATA). el iPod necesita unos voltajes bastantes esquisitos para cargar, de ota manera se hace el sordo/ciego, y aunque pongamos 5V y una tierra no cargará. 

Los voltajes específicos que necesita son los siguientes. 

tierra = 0 Volts 

D+ = 2 Volts 

D- = 2.5 Volts 

+ = 5 Volts 

Los cargadores USB para el auto, al igual que los baratos de pared, sólo entregan los 5V y la tierra, por lo tanto, ¿De dónde sacamos los otros voltajes? 

Un sencillo circuito, para los entendidos conocido como divisor de voltaje, permitirá hacer esta tarea, es un circuito bastante básico y fácil de hacer, sólo necesitas 4 resistencias de $10 pesos cada una. 

Estas deben ser de 150, 100, 50 y 50 KiloOhms respectivamente. y deben ser dispuestas de esta manera en el circuito. 



Ahora para obtener los voltajes deseados debemos sacarlos de la siguiente manera, es bastante sencillo 



Ahora que tenemos los voltajes es necesario sencillamente conectarlos a un USB hembra, que puedes tomar prestado de tu cargador inútil, y conectarlo así 



Una vez conectado al USB hembra sólo basta conectar nuestro cable USB del iPod o iPhone y cargar nuestro dispositivo, en la siguiente foto aparecen unas resistencias variables (las usamos para saber de cuanto debían ser las que compraríamos) 




TODO OK, el iPod cargando y listo. 

Ahora, el desafío es algo mayor, decidí fabricar un soporte para el auto que me permita sentar el ipod estilo dock conector, y sacarle el audio line out, para conectarla a la entrada auxiliar de la radio. Además darle poder desde la batería del auto, para que se cargue mientras esté sentado. 

La batería de un auto entrega 12 Volts, entonces para obtener 5 V debemos poner antes de todo el circuito, un regulador de voltaje (mod: 7805) que regula la salida de voltaje en 5V fijos. Hacemos pasar esos 5 Volts por el circuito antes señalado y Voilà, tenemos un cargador para iPod sacado directamente de la batería del auto, que puede ir conectado por dentro del auto al tomacorriente del encendedor, de esa manera el encendedor me queda libre y 100% funcional, la instalación es invisible. 

Ahora para sacarle el audio line out, necesitamos saber acerca del dock conector, existen mapas disponibles en internet, que señalan que función cumple cada pin de los 30 pines que tiene el Dock conector. De eso daremos más detalles más adelante. Los pines para line out de audio son 

2= Right 

3= Left 

4= Tierra 

asi conectamos los 3 cables y lo podemos unir/soldar a un cable RCA o miniplug para conectarlo a la entrada del auto. 

entonces, construímos el circuito, con el regulador del voltaje para el auto y la salida line out desde el doc conector y así quedó 



Arriba vienen dos cables, que vienen desde la batería del auto, el rojo lleva 12 Volts y el negro tierra, se ve levantado el regulador de voltaje y las resistencias del circuito, del cual salen 4 cables que son los que alimentan el iPod, lo conectamos a una batería de auto y funciona perfecto, claro que el regulador de voltaje se calienta bastante pero soporta (intentaré ponerlo dentro del tubo de aire acondicionado para enfriarlo 

Otra vista 


El otro extremo del cable va unido al dock conector, el cual se ve que soldamos 3 cables extras para sacar el line out del audio. 



Todo funciona correctamente, las fotos del sistema funcionando las perdí por cosas de la vida. 
Estamos trabajando también en un cargador solar, por algo más de 10 mil pesos para iPhone y iPods, el principio es el mismo, conseguir una fuente de poder, regular los voltajes y cargar el iPod. 

Si sabes soldar y hacer circuitos y quieres hacer el regulador de voltaje, y te da flojera pensar en el circuito, acá está como hacerlo:



PASOS: 

1.- Conecta los 5V de tu fuente al 2 y la tierra en el 1 

2.- Pon una resistencia de 50 KiloOhms desde el 4 al 5 

3.- Pon una resistencia de 150 KiloOhms desde el 3 al 7 

4.- Pon una resistencia de 100 KiloOhms desde el 8 al 9 

5.- Pon una resistencia de 50 kiloOhms desde el 6 al 10 

Las salidas a la darecha quedan de la siguiente manera 

A = +5V , cable rojo 

B = D- , cable verde, de 2.5 Volts 

C = D+, cable blanco, de 2 Volts 

D= - , Tierra, 0 Volts 

Conéctalo al USB hembra y listo. 

si quieres imprimirlo para hacerte tu propia placa, te lo dejo acá sin los numeritos 



Bueno, esperemos que esta nota haya sido útil o al menos interesante, recordamos realizar estos proyectos con precaución y bajo su propia responsabilidad.


----------



## ernestogn (Oct 31, 2009)

buenisimo. lastima que no me alcanza para el iphone


----------



## saiwor (Oct 31, 2009)

Esto lo vi en otra pagina,,, no me acuerdo donde,,, jejeje

Tengo dudas acerca de tu cargador:
1.-¿Este cargador que posteaste es solo para Ipod?
2.-¿Este cargador puede ser compatible como para cargar: mp3, mp4?


----------



## caos.gsm (Oct 31, 2009)

puede ser posible


----------

